# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  كبد الحقيقة : مزمل ابو القاسم :  رشاوي وكفاوي

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة  
مزمل أبو القاسم
رشاوي وكفاوي

عاد الزعيم إلى أرض الوطن بعد أن اجتهد في تجهيز نفسه لموسم جديد وعام جديد، يهل علينا اليوم ونرجو له أن يأتي أحمراً بلون الدم، وأصفراً بلون التبر، وأن يستعيد فيه الزعيم كل عنفوانه القديم، ويبهج أنصاره ويفرح محبيه الذين مارسوا أجمل طقوس الحب في الأيام الماضية، وبرعوا في التعبير عن قوة انتمائهم له بالمال.
مستوى التحضيرات الفنية ينبئ بالخير.
ومعدل الجدية في إتقان النواحي الإدارية يدل على رغبة قوية في التميز.
لم يعد في المريخ الجديد متسع للفوضى.
العمل الجاد والمنظم العنوان الأبرز للفترة الحالية.
خلية النحل الحمراء تزخر بالحركة وتمور بالنشاط.
كروياً ختمنا معسكر الدوحة القطرية برباعية حلوة، وإدارياً شرعنا في تخليص الزعيم من أسر الاعتماد على جيوب الأفراد في التمويل، بمشروع تاريخي مهم، أثار حماسة كل أنصار المريخ، فتدافعوا للمساهمة في إنجاح فكرة مجلس الشرف الأحمر بالمناكب.
على الصعيد الإداري المريخ مستقر، ومجتهد في تنفيذ مجموعة من المشاريع الكبيرة والمهمة، التي نرجو لها أن تنفذ بأعلى درجات الإتقان، كي تسهم في تغيير واقع ومستقبله المريخ إلى الأفضل.
لا يوجد أهم من السعي إلى تفجير طاقات مجتمع المريخ لتوفير مصادر تمويل ثابتة للنادي.
جماهير المريخ المليونية تمثل رصيده الأكبر والأبقى.
لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن تتجه إليها الأنظار، وتنصب عليها الجهود، لتفجير طاقاتها، وتسخير قدراتها في حل معضلة التمويل التي استفحلت في الآونة الأخيرة.
بحمد الله نال مشروع مجلس الشرف عناية كبيرة من جمهور المريخ المعلم، واستجاب له عدد كبير من الميسورين، بينما منحت مجموعات الأحمر على الواتساب محدودي الدخل فرصة كبيرة للمساهمة في إنجاح المشروع بالقليل، كلُ بحسب استطاعته.
على صعيد ملف الاستثمار المساعي متواصلة لإكمال ملف التعاقد مع الشركة الصينية، واستغلال أراضي المريخ التي تطل على أحد أهم شوارع البقعة.
عشرة آلاف متر مربع، يسعى المجلس إلى تسويقها عبر مشروع مول المريخ كي تعود على النادي بدخل ثابت، يعينه على تغطية منصرفاته المتصاعدة.
اجتهد قطاع الاستثمار في إكمال ملف التعاقد مع الشركة الصينية، لكنها تلكأت بما يكفي للتشكيك في جديتها، ونعتقد أن القطاع مطالب بالبحث عن بديل مقنع، يكون أوفر جدية، وأكثر قدرة على استثمار الموقع المميز للنادي الحالي.
على صعيد كرة القدم كل شيء يسير كما هو مخطط له.
ثلاث مراحل من الإعداد بدأت بخرطوم الصمود، وانتقلت إلى أنطاليا التركية، وانتهت بالدوحة القطرية، وستتواصل مراحل الإعداد في عروس الشرق بورتسودان بمباراة من العيار الثقيل مع الاتحاد السكندري، وأخرى في بقعة المريخ مع ذات الفريق.
بعدها سيتجه المريخ غالباً إلى جدة، لمنازلة الاتحاد السعودي في مباراة ودية، نتمنى أن تكتمل مساعيها لأن الإتي سيوفر للزعيم تجربة إعدادية لا تقدر بثمن.
النتيجة الكبيرة التي حققها المريخ أمام الأهلي القطري لا تعني أن الفريق بلغ الغوثية.
ما زلنا في مستهل مرحلة الإعداد، والنتيجة العريضة تمثل مؤشراً طيباً لكنها لا تدل على أن الزعيم أكمل تحضيراته لأحد أصعب المواسم الكروية.
المظهر الجميل أسعدنا، لكن بعض ملابسات معسكر الدوحة أزعجتنا بشدة.
أدبيات المريخ تمنع أي لاعب من تقييم مدربه.
المدرب هو الذي يقيم اللاعبين وليس العكس.
ليس مسموحاً لأي لاعب أن يدلي بأي رأي سلبي في المدرب، مهما بلغ مستواه.
من الثوابت أيضاً أن المريخ لا يتسرع في تقييم المدربين، ولا يحاسبهم بالقطعة.
يجب على لاعبي المريخ أن يستوعبوا هذه النقطة جيداً، ويضعوا أنفسهم تحت تصرف مدربهم، ويأتمرون بأمره، وينفذون خططه، ويعودون أنفسهم على الطاعة العمياء له.
في المريخ لا يوجد لاعب كبير وآخر صغير.
الكبير بعطائه.
والصغير بتواضع مردوده.
حتى أفراد الجهاز الفني، يجب عليهم أن يعودوا أنفسهم على ممارسة أقصى درجات الانضباط.
ليس مسموحاً لأي عضو في الجهاز الفني أن يتجاوز حدوده، وينتقد المدرب أو يقيمه.
الجهاز الفني يقف على رأسه من يحمل صفة (مدير فني).
ذلك يعني أن كل أعضاء الجهاز الفني يتبعون له، وينفذون أوامره، ويطبقون تعليماته.
إياك أعني فاسمعي يا جارة.
نكتفي بالتلميح حالياً، ونرجو أن لا نضطر إلى التصريح لاحقاً.
إرساء قواعد الانضباط بين اللاعبين والفنيين والإداريين مهم، لأن الفوضى لا تنتج نجاحاً.
الانضباط هو الطريق الأقصر للبطولات الكبيرة.

آخر الحقائق
كنا نتمنى أن يسير معسكر الدوحة بذات النهج الذي حدث في معسكر أنطاليا، لذلك انزعجنا للأذونات التي منحت لبعض اللاعبين قبل نهاية المعسكر.
مع ذلك نقول إن الأيام القليلة التي تغيب فيها بعض اللاعبين عن التدريبات بالأذونات المذكورة لن تؤثر على جاهزيتهم الفنية والبدنية، لأنهم خضعوا إلى فترة إعداد استمرت أكثر من أربعين يوماً.
شهد عام 2016 العديد من الأحداث الرياضية الكبيرة والمهمة.
إخفاقاته كانت أكثر من نجاحاته.
بل إن العام المنصرم خلا من الإشراقات الكروية تقريباً.
ما خلا تأهل منتخب الشباب إلى نهائيات أمم إفريقيا لم تحقق فرقنا ومنتخباتنا أي نجاح يذكر.
حتى الإنجاز المشار إليه تحقق بفريق معظم لاعبيه تجاوزوا العمر المطلوب للمشاركة في منافسات الشباب.
غالبية اللاعبين يلعبون بشهادات مزورة.
بعضهم اقترب عمره من الثلاثين.
على من يضحك الاتحاد؟
ومن يخدع؟
على صعيد المنافسات المحلية فشل الاتحاد في إكمال مسابقته الرئيسية للعام الثاني على التوالي.
وعلى صعيد التحكيم حدث ولا حرج.
الفشل متواتر، ورموز الفشل مكنكشة في قمة لجنة التحكيم المركزية.
بعد ذلك كله تصدق الأندية أن القيادة الحالية للاتحاد تستطيع أن تقدم لها موسماً ناجحاً في 2017!
فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه.
ارحلوا بالله عليكم، كي تتنفس الكرة السودانية الصعداء.
يجب على مجلس المريخ أن لا يوقف مساعيه الرامية إلى التغيير.
أقوى قنابل العام الجديد فجرها رئيس الهلال أشرف الكاردينال باتهامه لثمانين في المائة من إعلاميي الهلال بالرشوة.
العنوان الأبرز للعام المنصرم بالنسبة إلى إعلام الهلال (رشاوي وكفاوي)!
الرشوشة أصلية ما مغشوشة!
الثمانين كسحوا العشرين!
رشوة الأيام.. ما بصح تنساها!
أرشيني أرشيني، بي إيدك أرشيني!
الرشيش الأخضر في الوشيش الأنضر.. هم سبب رشواتي!!
آخر خبر: خلاصة بانوراما العام.. (رشاوي تمام)!
*

----------


## بلة خورشيد

*الكلام عن أعمار لاعبي منتخب الشباب كلام إن دل إنما يدل علي ان المسؤلين عندنا وصلوا الحضيض من الأستهتار ..
أستغفر الله العظيم ..
                        	*

----------

